# Nubian/LaMancha mix



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Before hitting the bed. 

Is this a really good breed of dairy goat Nubian/LaMancha mix ? Reason asking is due to wife on the way home from work found a goat breeder that raises them..She said she already talked to him some about the goats an he said we all were welcome to come by to look at his herd when got time. Just call ahead of time so they will be around on land...She said the breeder said that some of his does right now just had babies an he was milking by hand an they are giving lots of milk...So she asked him what the babies were an he said they were does so my wife said she asked him would he be interested in selling them later due to like for us to have milk for family, the breeder said yes..so hopefully we can work something out with him about the babies he has...:nanner: think wife will contact this breeder again here in a few days so she can go to look at them to see how they look but the breeder seems very nice...Just now have to see what happens which I think will be good news I hope for our family.. :heh:


Oh one more thing what is the going price for a breed like that for a good dairy goat?..So when wife goes to talk to this breeder more she will know what is a good price for a goats like this..She's really excited about going to see them..


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

If mom looks great and is milking great, I'd pay 150-200 for a great looking doe like this, depending on age and temperment. (this is what I would pay for one that is weaned--*not* 8 weeks weaned, dam raised end of season weaned or bottle fed and 70+ lbs weaned--and big and strong and healthy)


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Both of those breeds are dairy breeds.


I'm new, so I'll just share my own experience here, however: not all dairy goats are dairy. My first girl is an Alpine and I expected great things from her but.. she gave me a measly 4oz on her high day last spring. All that glitters is not gold =P


The cost is somewhat dependent on your area. Here, dairy girls go for $150-ish, from 8 weeks up. In the next state over, however, they have many many many more goats so the demand isn't the same, and goats go for much less.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

One of my very first milking does is a LaMancha/Nubian cross - excellent milker and nice temperament. As for pricing, I wouldn't know what the going rate is in your area.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make SURE they have been tested for CAE, at the very least.

If he hasn't, offer to have the blood drawn and tested.

Don't bring home a goat that you don't know if it's healthy.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh I have always wanted this cross. Both breeds are usually good milkers depending on their blood lines, if they are disease free etc. I would ask to see test papers for the dam of the kids you are interested in, have an agreement with the breeder that you will have the kids tested and if they are positive for CAE that you can return them for your money back. Any reputable and caring breeder will stand behind their goats. I would pay $200.00 for a good quality kid with papers that is weaned, disbudded, vaccinated and disease free.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I think you're in WV, and if so, an unregistered cross would go for $100 for a doeling, maybe $125.
You do want to CAE test. It is inexpensive and will save you lots of problems. Also, check and look for current or healed abscesses sites from CL. Doing those things will help prevent a lot of problems later on.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

I sell my nubian x lamancha crosses for $150. The mother line began with a some no-doubt nubians (older style nubians, lots of Six-M-Galaxy behind them) The sire's belong to CoSo (who is on this board. His lines combine some of the top show, as well as MILK lines to be found in reg. purebred lamancha's - in both production & butter fat) He too has bred some of the same combo this year, via his dad's herd...All of our goats are tested annually for CAE (both herds have always been CL free)
... I love the little elf ears that this mix gives.. cute enough to melt your heart & able to fill a milk pail... we will always have at least a few in our herd.. not a bad way to spend $150. 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

We have an LM/Nubian X doe- good doe- not very milky in her first lactation, but I expect good things this time around. Her doe kids, which will be Saanen x's, will be for sale immediately after she kids. $50 each for does. We can scoop em' up and feed em' clean jersey colostrum and they can leave.

We also had a Saanen/LMx doe kid with a single buck, with LM ears, and he is 3/4 Saanen!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Susie (Yarrow) I wish you were closer! I love the looks of Nubian Lamancha crosses but they are few and far between here! The only one with a possible cross is woman who is hard to deal with, who doesn't test, and is too proud of her stock...$500.00 for an experimental not weaned doe kid. Yikes!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I adore Nubian/LaMancha crosses. We have 3 on our farm and I just LOVE their temperaments. I breed LaManchas but do like Nubians. I just like I said adore them.

This is me and my girl Rhapsody Blues (Rhaps for short). She is bred to my LaMancha buck for some 75% LaMancha / 25% Nubian kids. I am so excited to see the udder on this girl! And to get to milk her finally! It will be like milking a giraffe though she is SO tall compared to my other girls:help:.










Can you tell this girl is my baby? LOL. When she was born she stayed in the house for a week with me mainly because she was about a month and a half behind everyone else in age so I had no one to put with her. And plus she was such a cuddle bug! My doelings start at $200 w/papers. Without papers they are $150. I would ask for SURE about CAE. Also investigate about CL. Good luck with your goat venture!

Justine

ps: you can see she is getting a baby belly in the picture . I will have to post photos of her kids.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

My favorite girl is a Nubian/LaMancha cross ! Her name is Dusty and she's so sweet and has such a layed back ,easy going personality !

We payed $120 for her last year , she was a year old , had one kid that was already weaned and was giving us 3/4 gallon a day !


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

That was my DH posting for me yesterday as I've been working my butt off with new job. 

Ok ladies do you all have any photos of the udders of your gals so I can see what type of udder to look for since I will be the one going to see this breeder hopefully sometime this week when it drys up more and when I've got a day off work. Our kids will be gone to grand parents house so have the whole place to ourselves. 

I will ask him if he had a CAE and CL test ran. Gosh I hope I got that correct just then. 

Thank You all very much for the help to us. :sing:


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

BUMP..Does anyone have any photos of their gals udders? Wouldn't be asking but like to see how a good udder looks like so know what to look for in these goats going to see.. More likely be purchaseing the babies later but like to see what the dam's udders look like to know if worth even getting the doe babies...Don't want to waste money on a bad udder.

Thanks again for the help for us...


----------

